# Saltwater Guides?



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

Does anyone know a great Texas flyfishing guide for trout and reds? It can be anywhere on the coast. Thanks


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

Try Capt. Scott sparrow out of the arroyo colorado. He fishes the mansfield - south padre area.


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

Billy Trimble out of Rockport or Chuck Naiser if I had to choose I would go with chuck he's a really nice guy and knows how to find fish.


----------



## beto6059 (Oct 26, 2008)

If you want to fish the POC area Capt Jack Cambell. He can also put you on Tarpon.

http://skinnywaterflyfishing.com/


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

Capt.steve soule,( the shallowest)
galveston & matagorda.great teacher of flyfishing the flats.also a very nice fellow.
Skiffstiff


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I'll second the ones above, and add Eric Knipling in the Rockport area and Eric Glass in South Padre.


----------



## Knotty Fly (Jun 29, 2012)

X2 on Capt Soule for West bay and east Matty. Great guy!! his cell is (281) 352-6289


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Capt. Sally www.baffinbayrodandgun.com


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

capt tom horby poc
capt curtiss cash poc

both are great


----------



## Boatwright (Jul 1, 2005)

Capt. John Spencer in Arroyo City, www.fishposada.com
Capt. Dale Fridy, SPI
Capt. Eric Knipling, Rockport/POC
Capt. Steve Soule, Galveston

JB


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Galveston area: Capt. Scott Null- Let's Go charters
POC: Capt. Scott Somerlatte
Rockport/Port A/Corpus: good one's mentioned but I'll add Capt. Freddy Lynch
Arroyo City: Capt. John Spencer


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

I second Eric Knipling, mobile 361-549-5923


----------



## Blackbeard89 (Apr 5, 2012)

capt sally. baffin bay


----------



## trucha del mar (Apr 21, 2010)

Arroyo City / LLM - John Spencer, Dale Fridy
POC / Rockport - Eric Knipling


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Galveston area: Capt. Scott Null- Let's Go charters


Thanks for the referal.

I've got some openings left in August and September, including a few weekend dates.

Capt. Scott


----------



## FalseCast (May 7, 2009)

Eric knipling


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

Mason m said:


> Billy Trimble out of Rockport or Chuck Naiser if I had to choose I would go with chuck he's a really nice guy and knows how to find fish.


I've fished with both these guys and they're top notch. Chuck Naiser is a legend.


----------



## Greatfish11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Capt Mike Cook. Rockport


----------



## gray gost (Jul 8, 2010)

if you want hard core go with somerlatte.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Greatfish11 said:


> Capt Mike Cook. Rockport


x 2 on Capt.Cookie!


----------

